# Fluval Edge LED lighting?



## MagicMan (Dec 19, 2010)

I've read a few threads on various forums where people have done this mod. However, I haven't see anyone link exactly what LEDs they bought. I'd be looking to put white LEDs in mine.

I want something that is a direct bolt-in. Don't want to be doing a huge custom wiring/power job.

What should I buy? :checkedout:


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

From what i know of the system, you could probably just remove the existing fixture and replace the slots with LED lights. Just need to reconnect some wires, and possible add resistors if theres too much power and place the LEDs into the original light slots.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not sure, but with LEDs, I'd mix frequencies to limit deficiencies... Make sure they are wide-angle LEDs (approx 100 - 180 degree light angle) cool white/true white mix, and minimum of 1W per LED.


There's a web site... the LED museum, where the guy has spectrographs of LEDs. You could compare them to PAR radiation graphs and the output of cool white flouros.


----------

